# Copenhagen Coffee Lab



## BenjaminPiper (Jul 22, 2014)

http://cphcoffeelab.com/

I stumbled across this place the other day when I was killing time between a meeting and my flight home. I had a flat white made with their house blend which was excellent. The fruitiness really cut through the milk. I also purchased some beans from the very helpful and enthusiastic guy that was serving that afternoon. I asked for beans that would suit an aeropress and the suggestion was some from panama. I can confirm that they produce a very well rounded cup with a little acid and a good nutty aroma.

The cafe itself is quite minimal but has a whole array of grinders and brewers as well as it's main La Marzoca espresso machine. There was one machine on show which I hadn't seen before called a Svart Presisjon. Since I've returned I've been researching this device - Here is a link http://www.dearcoffeeiloveyou.com/coming-to-america-the-wilfa-svart-presisjon/

So far I can only find it for sale in Finland, Norway and Sweden and in a low voltage form in the States and Canada. Does anybody know where to get one in the UK or any cafes that have one?


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

I popped in when visiting Copenhagen... nice little place. I can't imagine they're roasting in large quantities and have certainly never seen it in the UK.

I featured it in my Copenhagen guide.


----------

